# MTB in Ireland!



## Yoric52 (Jul 27, 2008)

My girlfriend and I will be traveling to Dublin for the second portion of our vacation this year. We'll be there April 20 - 23rd. Can anyone recommend a great scenic mountain biking trail in the area? We'll also be renting the bikes and equipment.

Also, please feel free to make any other suggestions on places to go or "must sees" in the area! 

Thanks!!

-Chris


----------



## at_1_with_myself (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey Chris,

Try the following site:

http://www.mtbireland.com/news.php

Post this in there forum and you should get some useful info on places to see and renting bikes etc...



Yoric52 said:


> My girlfriend and I will be traveling to Dublin for the second portion of our vacation this year. We'll be there April 20 - 23rd. Can anyone recommend a great scenic mountain biking trail in the area? We'll also be renting the bikes and equipment.
> 
> Also, please feel free to make any other suggestions on places to go or "must sees" in the area!
> 
> ...


----------



## Damitletsride! (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, i'm a mountain biker that grew up in Dublin and living here at the moment. It's a very popular sport here but has only recently gained respect from the forestry commision over the last few years. One trail center worth visiting that is'nt far from Dublin city is Ballinistoe woods, it has bike rental on site and can be busy on weekends if the weather is good. These are fast flowing man-made trails but alot of fun. 
Another thing that could be very worth while investigating is a mountain bike club called MAD (mountain bike association of Dublin). They meet at a pub called the yellow house every Sunday morning at about 11 but i cant be tottaly sure, it's been a while since ive been out with them but they put together good rides around the Dublin mountains and the Three rock area. The vibe is casual and they always welcome random visiters, morgan is a cool guy that has alot to do with the club there still i think. Check out there website. 
There is alot of riding around Dublin and Wicklow but can be hard to find if your not from the area, best to find some one that knows it. The mountains around Djouce have alot of good trails for biking if you dont mind a bit of navigating, just to name another one. Send me a message if you have any other queries:thumbsup:


----------

